# Lyft split Fare



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Does Lyft provide a way for passengers to split the cost of a fare?


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, Jeeves. The other passengers hand cash to the app passenger.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Which means no


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Which means no


Correct. No mechanism in app to do that.


----------

